# Interesting topic about TEMPEST gear...



## MOOXE (21 Apr 2007)

This article talks about how scientists developed methods to read monitors and recreate an image of what its displaying remotely. Now if you ever wonder why your TEMPEST gear is TEMPEST'ed this is one of the reasons why.


http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2007/04/seeing-through-walls.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2007)

TEMPEST is an EMSEC issue and won't be discussed here. Enjoy the link, and leave it at that.


----------



## MOOXE (21 Apr 2007)

TEMPEST is just an unclas name for studies and investigations into compromising emanations. And we nicknamed shielded gear TEMPEST. Its neither sensitive nor non-public information.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2007)

Hey, have a ball.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2007)

RG had it right the first time......locked

army.ca staff


----------

